# rabbit kept on his own



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

everyone keeps telling me i should get my rabbit a friend, but ive tried and he is highly aggressive towards the other and he got very stressed so when he is kept on his own he is a lot happier. so i dont know what to do.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Is he neutered?
How do you try the intro's, is it on neutral territory?
Have you tried a buck friend or doe?

Sorry can't really answer your poll because as far as I am concerned you don't "force" a rabbit to have a friend you find the right match for him


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

he is neutered and i tried a doe and a buck, i tried it on new territory but he got really stressed when he saw them and was with them but as soon as they had gone he was fine. he prefers the company of my cats when i take him out on his lead haha


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you dont force them to make friends, and no rabbit is truely happy on their own, to me it sounds like you dont really know how to bond

when bonding chassing fur pulling and mounting are all very common behaviours, and if you arent up on bunny body language can look quite vicious, my advice to you would be to contact a local rescue, and take your bunny down to find him a friend and let the rescue bond them


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

yer i understand the normal behaviour when introducing them but he went for them and tried to bite them, he put and abscess on the others back because he bite it so hard


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> he is neutered and i tried a doe and a buck, i tried it on new territory but he got really stressed when he saw them and was with them but as soon as they had gone he was fine. he prefers the company of my cats when i take him out on his lead haha


By the sounds of it you haven't tried to bond properly which will be your issue.
As Lil Miss has said try finding a rescue that offers a bonding service and then they will pick who is best for you bun and you will get a bonded pair back


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Where abouts are you?
I'll see if I can find anything for you.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

ive been speaking to a lady from a rabbit rescue that specialises in rabbit behaviour and she suggested not to put him with another rabbit but instead as he is comfortable with my cats to supervise him with them as he is able to cuddle up and play with them. i was abit shocked when they suggested it but it seems to work very well


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Where abouts are you?
> I'll see if I can find anything for you.


i live in norfolk, i looked into it when his friend died but they were not happy with letting me have one as with his previous history of aggression


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> ive been speaking to a lady from a rabbit rescue that specialises in rabbit behaviour and she suggested not to put him with another rabbit but instead as he is comfortable with my cats to supervise him with them as he is able to cuddle up and play with them. i was abit shocked when they suggested it but it seems to work very well


Err which rescue?

That is NOT the way to go ut:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

she works for my local vets and can answer every question you could ever think of. i wouldnt of suggested it, but it seems to be working very well, so ill do whatever keeps him happy. he used to be very aggressive towards me and ever since he was be socialising with my cats this has stopped


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> i live in norfolk, i looked into it when his friend died but they were not happy with letting me have one as with his previous history of aggression


I live in Suffolk if you have a neutered rabbit in mind and can get them to me I will gladly bond them for you.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

A cat friend really is no comparison. I have two cats and one in particular lives my buns, but it's not the same.

I had two single buns for a long time. Now they both have friends and the difference is absolutely immense. Bonding isn't easy. I sat with mine in a bathtub for hours, lots of mounting, chasing and fighting. 

Were the buck and doe brought in at different times or together. If they were brought in together that may have been an issue. Were the new buns spayed and neutered?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

he doesnt travel very well so it wouldnt be possible

i know i know i was really scared to try it and thought that aint going to work but it has, i spose it is different for every rabbit. he is a lot happier than when he was with a rabbit companion. he is happy and healthy and eating again and thats all i can really want from him, but trust me if he goes down hill again i will be getting another rabbit


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

why ask then if you arent going to listen to our advice.....


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

sorry i am, but i just feel like im being attacked, im new to this whole forum thing.

he has been on his own for about 2 years, ive been trying to introduce him to others for this whole time but it never works


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> he doesnt travel very well so it wouldnt be possible
> 
> i know i know i was really scared to try it and thought that aint going to work but it has, i spose it is different for every rabbit. he is a lot happier than when he was with a rabbit companion. he is happy and healthy and eating again and thats all i can really want from him, but trust me if he goes down hill again i will be getting another rabbit


I have to say, although I have a cat here I wouldn't dream of "bonding" her to any of my rabbits. Just one scratch or bite (doesn't have to be hard but cats are cats at the end of the day) could kill your rabbit.

He needs and craves company of his own kind, you just need to put the time in to find him the right friend.
There was a study recently that even tho lone rabbits can appear to be happy they tend to just repeat 3 types of behaviours where as a happy rabbit with company is truly relaxed and shows all their natural behaviours.
As a comparison how would you like to be shut in somewhere, where everyone speaks a different language than you and you have no way to communicate. That is a very lonely life IMO.

As I said the offer stands I will bond him for you, but I'm sure if you find a "good" rescue that is closer they will help find a good match for you.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> sorry i am, but i just feel like im being attacked, im new to this whole forum thing.
> 
> he has been on his own for about 2 years, ive been trying to introduce him to others for this whole time but it never works


You're not being attacked, you asked a question we are replying


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i just feel like im not giving him what he fully needs and that in the long run im hurting and upsetting him. i try my hardest to keep him active and have stuff to do. i have supervised time with the cats so he doesnt get hurt. but he just is much happier on his own as when he was introduced to others it seemed to go well but then he stopped eating.

i was once told to put a stuffed toy rabbit in his hutch but to me that just sounds completely stupid


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

How did you intro the rabbits? Doe first, buck later or both together? Were those rabbits neutered?

Believe me you don't know what a happy bun is until they have a friend.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

they were both on separate occasions, he used to live with another bunny but sadly she died of old age which left me heart broken, so my parents dont really want me getting another as i got that upset.

but when i go away to uni im hoping he comes with me as if not he is going to just be left in his hutch with my family looking after him. so if he does it will be easier to introduce a new one as it will be completely new territory.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Were they neutered?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

I have got a rabbit on his own and i haven't got him a friend, he has been on his own for 4 years now and i wouldn't get another one as he is not the friendliest of rabbits by any means, my cat will go and sit in his hutch with him when she wants too, they have never hurt each other at all. 

I would be more worried of my rabbit hurting my cat not the other way round.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

yer they were both neutered


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> I have got a rabbit on his own and i haven't got him a friend, he has been on his own for 4 years now and i wouldn't get another one as he is not the friendliest of rabbits by any means, my cat will go and sit in his hutch with him when she wants too, they have never hurt each other at all.
> 
> I would be more worried of my rabbit hurting my cat not the other way round.


mine is the same, but its funny coz the cats are scared of him, but he is about the same size as two of them. he does sometime worry them so i quickly pull him away


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> I have got a rabbit on his own and i haven't got him a friend, he has been on his own for 4 years now and i wouldn't get another one as he is not the friendliest of rabbits by any means, my cat will go and sit in his hutch with him when she wants too, they have never hurt each other at all.
> 
> I would be more worried of my rabbit hurting my cat not the other way round.


Yes my cat is more worried about the rabbits than the other way BUT all it takes is one scratch.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> they were both on separate occasions, he used to live with another bunny but sadly she died of old age which left me heart broken, so my parents dont really want me getting another as i got that upset.
> 
> but when i go away to uni im hoping he comes with me as if not he is going to just be left in his hutch with my family looking after him. so if he does it will be easier to introduce a new one as it will be completely new territory.


If he can travel with you to uni, why can't he travel to be bonded?


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I had a rabbit just like yours, she was evil! I got her from a rescue that said it would be impossible to bond her with any other bunny but you know what? I managed to bond her with a male on the first try, so I have no idea what the lady at the rescue had been doing for it not to work!

I dont believe any rabbit should be kept alone. 
You need to find a decent rescue and let them help you find the right partner for your rabbit. Just like humans rabbits aren't going to get along with everyone, it's just about finding the right partner for him.

And sometimes what looks like aggression is just normal bonding behaviour so getting someone to bond for you would be best.

Please dont leave your bunny all alone, having cat or human company will never compare to that of another bun.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Yes my cat is more worried about the rabbits than the other way BUT all it takes is one scratch.


Yes totally agree but i know my cat and she is the biggest softie going when it comes to barney, he is a beast.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> If he can travel with you to uni, why can't he travel to be bonded?


because where i am at the moment he isnt allowed another friend where as when im at uni he can as its up to me. id give anything to get him a friend now but parents are not having it


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

purple_x said:


> I had a rabbit just like yours, she was evil! I got her from a rescue that said it would be impossible to bond her with any other bunny but you know what? I managed to bond her with a male on the first try, so I have no idea what the lady at the rescue had been doing for it not to work!
> 
> I dont believe any rabbit should be kept alone.
> You need to find a decent rescue and let them help you find the right partner for your rabbit. Just like humans rabbits aren't going to get along with everyone, it's just about finding the right partner for him.
> ...


he was worse when he had a friend as he was protective over her and when i touched the other he wud then get aggressive with her as she had my scent on her


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I think the OP is right to not force bonding. Some rabbits just do not like company of another rabbit, that isn't the OP's fault, it's just the way it is. No-one should force a bond and you do need to know when to give up. The OP has tried bonding, and in my view has done it correctly (bonding on neutral territory), but once blood is drawn (the rabbit bit the other rabbit and caused an absess) then its time to give up and just accept the rabbit doesn't want company.

Many rabbits live happily singly. I agree that all single rabbits should at least try bonding, however the OP has done that, it hasn't worked out, so I think its right not to force any more bonding.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I think the OP is right to not force bonding. Some rabbits just do not like company of another rabbit, that isn't the OP's fault, it's just the way it is. No-one should force a bond and you do need to know when to give up. The OP has tried bonding, and in my view has done it correctly (bonding on neutral territory), but once blood is drawn (the rabbit bit the other rabbit and caused an absess) then its time to give up and just accept the rabbit doesn't want company.
> 
> Many rabbits live happily singly. I agree that all single rabbits should at least try bonding, however the OP has done that, it hasn't worked out, so I think its right not to force any more bonding.


Err no one said to force bond


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Err no one said to force bond


the OP's already tried bonding, they've done all the right things, introducing on neutral territory, getting all the rabbits neutered, I can't see what more they could do, but people posting on this thread seem to think that you should keep stressing out the rabbit and keep on bonding. IMO the rabbit is obviously stressed around other rabbits, so why continue when its happy being a single rabbit?


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i wouldnt put him through the stress of bonding if he is quie happy being a lone rabbit . lots of people have lone rabbits and they are happy buns so i wouldnt beat yourself up about it he oviusly likes being just him


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I had Miffy on her own for a year and a half. I was at uni at the time so I was home a lot. However She would sulk go off colour and get depressed when I had busy weeks. No matter how much time I devoted to her I knew there could be nothing better for her than having a rabbit friend. 

I got George for her once I got a job from a lovely rescue centre so he was already neutered. 

I'll be honest bonding was a bitch, I was on edge the whole time and it broke my heart to see them both so panicked, but the car rides made all the difference and within a few days watching them snuggle up and groom I knew Id made the right choice. 

Imagine spending your whole life in a house with no where to escape to and only lions for company!


----------

